

1 Year Since Leaving MIT - pkrein
http://blog.rein.pk/2012/06/leaving-mit-undergrad-1-year-in.html

======
evoxed
> "Wow! I'm paid so much I can buy a house, like, right now!"

After dropping out of Cooper Union... well shit, I wish I could say that! I
liked the post though– I'm a year behind you, and share the same gratitude to
my fiancées family (parts of my own are still coming around). Many others
taking similar paths are making some pretty impressive stuff, so good luck!

------
selter01
Nolan here. I opened this and was reading this when I realized.. I know these
guys, I lived with them!

congrats to you and erika, didn't know you were engaged.

------
pimeys
After dropping out of Aalto University Helsinki, I got a great job with a good
salary, a new home town in a new country and I've learned more than in my
whole time in university.

Yes, I miss some courses, like machine learning, operating systems and
compilers. And yes, I have less time to focus on these areas after working
nine to ten hours a day.

------
Cacti
You're too young to realize how insignificant 1 year is.

